# Menudo Rojo Recipe



## powerplantop (Dec 14, 2014)

Menudo Rojo by powerplantop, on Flickr

For the chile mix:
Remove the steams and seeds from 6 guajillo chiles and 3 ancho chiles. Lightly toast them and soak in water until soft (45 minutes to 1 hour). Blend them in 1/2 to 1 cup water and set aside. 

For the stock:
2 pounds beef bones, one cows foot (split and sliced) and 1.5 pounds beef shanks with bones. Put all bones and meat into the pot and boil for 15 to 30 minutes. Pour off all of the water, wash the bones and the pot. 

Return bones to the pot add 1/2 Tablespoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon black pepper, 1/2 of a medium onion, 3 to 5 cloves of garlic, 2 bay leaves, 1 teaspoon Mexican oregano cover with water and cook for 30 minutes. Remove shanks pull the meat off the bones and return bones to the pot. Chop up the meat and set aside. 

Scup 3 pounds of tripe with salt and wash a few times to clean them. Chop them up and set aside. 

When the bones have finished cooking remove them from the pot and remove all meat and tendons, chop it up and set aside. 

Add the tripe to a clean pot, strain the chile mix into it, cover with stock and bring to a boil. After 30 minutes add the meat and tendons to the pot and cook for another 90 minutes. Check for salt level and adjust to your liking. Add on 29 oz can of hominy and cook a few more minutes. 

Serve hot with lime slices, cilantro, onion, hot peppers and oregano. 

http://youtu.be/wIsawdi5XQw


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautiful PPO!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Another beautiful recipe PPO!  

I love good Menudo but I haven't made it in a very long time. Special attention should be given to cleaning the tripe, and if it's at all possible, cook it outdoors. I used a camp stove in those days, but now I have a gas grill with a side burner that is useful. It's one of those unusual dishes that taste great without smelling that way while it's cooking.
Around this town on Sat. nights, whole Latino neighborhoods smell of Menudo cooking outdoors.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 14, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Beautiful PPO!



Thank you! 



Kayelle said:


> Another beautiful recipe PPO!
> 
> I love good Menudo but I haven't made it in a very long time. Special attention should be given to cleaning the tripe, and if it's at all possible, cook it outdoors. I used a camp stove in those days, but now I have a gas grill with a side burner that is useful. It's one of those unusual dishes that taste great without smelling that way while it's cooking.
> Around this town on Sat. nights, whole Latino neighborhoods smell of Menudo cooking outdoors.



Yep got to really clean the tripe before cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 14, 2014)

I have no interest in making or eating tripe, but I'm curious. I know what it is, but why is cooking not sufficient to make it safe to eat?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I have no interest in making or eating tripe, but I'm curious. I know what it is, but why is cooking not sufficient to make it safe to eat?



GG, it's safe to eat after cooking. I believe the very careful cleaning gives a better end result. I use not only salt, but also lemon for the cleaning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2014)

There are lots of little nooks and crannies for things to get stuck in and needs cleaned out really well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are lots of little nooks and crannies for things to get stuck in and needs cleaned out really well.



Yup, there's that too. A stiff nail brush is useful.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautiful bowl, PPO.  I'd make it, but personally would skip the tripe.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 14, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Beautiful bowl, PPO.  I'd make it, but personally would skip the tripe.



Just add a few more shanks and treat it like beef pazole. It would be good that way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 14, 2014)

PPO,  you make me smile!  Watched your video, and you have so much common sense!  And good recipes!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 17, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> PPO,  you make me smile!  Watched your video, and you have so much common sense!  And good recipes!



Thank you! 

I know I would have more subscribers if I did crazy things in the kitchen but I try to teach people how to cook.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2014)

Love your videos, you start wearing a live muskrat on your head as a subscriber attractor, I'll stop watching


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2014)

Drat.  Does that mean we all have to stop wearing live muskrats on our heads?  Or is that only for PPO?


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds like I have to return the muskrat....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just for PPO if it is a way to gain subscribers.

If it is a fashion statement...we'd have to see.

Anyway, got the tripe and will be making menudo this weekend.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 18, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> =
> Anyway, got the tripe and will be making menudo this weekend.



Nice!


----------

